# One last bash-where?



## Annie (30 Jun 2009)

The wife and I have decided to clip our wings and head down the family road. So before the sleepless nights of babies and bottles arrive, we want one final 'couple' holiday. Budget of max 1k each, prob not Europe. Any suggestions out there?!Someplace warm but not a beach-only holiday.
Any suggestions out there?
Many thanks...


----------



## lionstour (30 Jun 2009)

Great Idea Annie and best of look with your future. I think for this holiday I would try to stretch my budget a little to get the kind of holiday I think you might be looking for.


----------



## spursfan1234 (30 Jun 2009)

1k wont get you much of a last bash holiday. i would recommend vegas for this kind of holiday but ur budget would have to be a lot bigger


----------



## Annie (30 Jun 2009)

I suppose by last bash I mean some place that, once sprogs come along, this 'destination' would no longer be viable. Don't necessarily want to come home broke either. I guess for those of you out there with kiddies is there any place you wished you had travelled to before 'settling' down. Budget can be stretched if needs be.


----------



## spursfan1234 (30 Jun 2009)

vegas is what u are looking for or some far flung destination i.e. oz


----------



## Yaffle (30 Jun 2009)

If I didn't have kids I would go long haul and somewhere hot as I wouldn't consider this until the kids are a lot older (when they can and will apply their own sun lotion and will sit still for more than 10 minutes). 

I wish I'd gone to South Africa (or anywhere in Africa) and I loved Thailand so I would consider anywhere in that region. It might be tough to do on €2k though unless you want to backpack (which again is probably something you won't be doing after you have kids - unless you're happy to carry everything, pack for everyone and move slowly).


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jun 2009)

Bring back the memory of a wonderfully mis-spent youth and head for the Greek Islands, cheap hotels/hostels and island hop for 2 weeks. Cheap as chips and glorious weather with a bit of history thrown in ( oh yeah and a lot of ouzo )


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Jun 2009)

Disney World in Orlando.  True, it's a very child-oriented place, but it'll be years before you can take your children on any of the decent rides, so may as well start the research early   Plus there's a lot more stuff to do in Orlando and the surrounding areas, such as trips to the Florida Quays or St. Augustine, or a visit to the Kennedy Space Center.

Otherwise, check out resorts that have a no-children policy (you should be able to find some by searching via Google).


----------



## cleverclogs7 (30 Jun 2009)

while i worked on the ships in the u.s (before haing my kids of course)i was based in miami port and key west.
super places and lots to do and see.great shopping also.we would stay in the wyndham hotel down town miami whenever we signed off.good prices.


----------



## Slim (30 Jun 2009)

I have been researching cruises for the last few days. Some good deals on Tripadvisor.com (priced in $) or Tripadvisor.co.uk (in £).


----------



## spursfan1234 (30 Jun 2009)

you would take children on both a cruise and to all florida destinations . the OP asked for somewhere you would never take your children


----------



## Gervan (30 Jun 2009)

Hong Kong. You can probably get return flights for about €600, the hotel will treat you like visiting royalty, for economy price. Eating out very cheap. Too far to take children, on a 12 hour flight. Environment everything from beaches to city to mountains, exotic, but English the second language.
You will remember the trip for a long time, through sleepless nights and screaming kids.


----------



## brazen_dude (30 Jun 2009)

I suggest Egypt..... Nile cruise, alexandria, beaches...


----------



## Slim (1 Jul 2009)

spursfan1234 said:


> you would take children on both a cruise and to all florida destinations . the OP asked for somewhere you would never take your children


 
Don't think OP was that restrictive. Personally I would not bring my kids on a cruise, so I thought a cruise would be a luxurious treat, no? Now that my kids are teenagers, I am looking at a cruise as a treat for herself and myself.


----------



## Eng Car 1 (1 Jul 2009)

China, would love to go there someday.


----------



## Rois (1 Jul 2009)

stretch the budget a bit and head for australia & new zealand, with stop offs in places like hong kong, singapore, fiji, bali etc etc..


----------



## jmrc (1 Jul 2009)

We did something similar a few years ago, Japan was our last big bash, Great food, and so so much to do and see. Very easy to get around. All the signs where in English too. Very clean and polite society. Flights are cheap now for long haul and the exchange rate is more favourable now too. 
What ever you decide, the very best of luck.


----------



## NHG (1 Jul 2009)

We did a med cruise when i was pregnant (3 mths), loved it, cheapest holiday that we ever went on. Lovely to have breakfast in a different country every morning.  Thankfully our little man is now 5 and going on a med cruise with him for 2 weeks in August.


----------



## Charlie 07 (1 Jul 2009)

Thanls all. Mrs Annie is worried bout vaccinations interfering with the 'process' on return so that might decide destination!!


----------



## JayR (1 Jul 2009)

Leave the cruise for the few years between retirement and the nursing home and Disneyworld until the kids come along!! I'd suggest San Diego and Vegas if vaccinations are an issue- otherwise South India (Goa and Kerala).


----------



## Gervan (1 Jul 2009)

Didn't need any vaccinations for Hong Kong or Japan.


----------



## krissovo (2 Jul 2009)

With that budget and criteria I would head east and probably choose Vietnam.  Live like like a king for that money plus some of the best beaches and inland sceanery in the world that has not been spoilt (yet) by tourists.


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2009)

If vacinations are an insue that would rule out Thailand and India, 2 places I would love to go back to but prob won't until my 2 young children are adults!
I would second Hong Kong. I did not get jabs for that and is an amazing place to visit.


----------



## Complainer (2 Jul 2009)

One note of caution - 20% of couple experience infertility issues, and have difficulty getting pregnant, so don't assume that when you decide to cut out the contraception, baby will follow immediately. As the old saying goes - make God laugh, tell him your plans.

It doesn't have to be long-haul holiday. There are lots of really great holidays that just don't suit kids. I'd think about somewhere nice and quiet in Tuscany, where you can head in Lucca/Florence/Pisa for a day or two, and chill out/put on weight the rest of the time. Or maybe find a chalet in Chatam, Cape Cod, and spend a couple of weeks eating great seafood.

Actually, you still have a bit of time left ahead of you, as it is fairly easy to take 1-2 year olds on adult holidays. It is when they get older that the really needs lots of entertainment and the maybe even the kids club.


----------



## Ethan 1 (2 Jul 2009)

Would agree with all those that recommend Hong Kong, always wished we'd visited before we settled down........... someday


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Jul 2009)

spursfan1234 said:


> you would take children on both a cruise and to all florida destinations . the OP asked for somewhere you would never take your children


 
I know people who have taken their children to Vegas, yet you have suggested this destination twice ...


----------



## roker (3 Jul 2009)

I always advise Madeira, The weather is comfortable all year round, no beaches but there is plenty to do and see.
Practically no crime, it is a volcanic island, the whole place is like a garden. Funchal the capital is a proper city not a holiday resort. They have a good website with 10 webcams updating every 15 minutes. I like to go in December when the Christmas light come on,
absolutely brilliant. Their new year fireworks display is world class, I think it's in the Guinness book of records. You can fly from Dublin up to end Sept. 

www.madeira-web.com/PagesUK/index.html


----------

